# Serie A 4-5 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Lazio v Lecce

04/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (24) 
Inter v Bologna

04/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (24) 
Atalanta v Sampdoria

05/10/2008 14:00 BST
  2.30 2.90 3.10 All Bets (24) 
Chievo v Fiorentina

05/10/2008 14:00 BST
  3.00 3.00 2.30 All Bets (24) 
Genoa v SSC Napoli

05/10/2008 14:00 BST
  2.20 3.00 3.20 All Bets (24) 
Juventus v Palermo

05/10/2008 14:00 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (24) 
Reggina v Catania

05/10/2008 14:00 BST
  2.50 2.90 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Siena v Roma

05/10/2008 14:00 BST
  3.60 3.20 1.95 All Bets (24) 
Udinese v Torino

05/10/2008 14:00 BST
  1.60 3.30 5.75 All Bets (23) 
Cagliari v AC Milan

05/10/2008 19:30 BST
  7.00 3.75 1.45 All Bets (24)


----------

